#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Νέο Scada Pro 14  σκυρόδεμα, με ευρωκώδικες

## george140

Νέο scadapro 14 αναλυση και διαστασιολόγηση με ευρωκωδικες με manual multimedia μαθηματα και συμβόλαιο υποστήριξης 6 μηνες

----------

